# Visa requirements



## Mr Blobby (Jan 24, 2013)

Could anyone please advise me on how easy it is to get a multiple-entry visit VISA to the USA so that I don't have to spend hours in line every time land at JFK?

Thanks, Stephen.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Whether you've got a B2 (multi-entry) visa, or you're on the VWP, you still have to stand in the same lines......Sorry!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Global Entry

Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

If you're talking about Global Entry, and you're a UK citizen, it doesn't apply to you.




Global Entry is open to U.S. citizens, lawful permanent residents, Dutch citizens, South Korean citizens and Mexican nationals. Canadian citizens and residents may enjoy Global Entry benefits through membership in the NEXUS program


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you mamasue - did not see the uk.


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

I,m a US citizen who has lived in the Philippines for 8 years. What is the NEXUS program and the details about it? Thanx


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Cbp.gov is the official site and will answer all your questions.


----------



## rabbitone (Jan 18, 2014)

twostep, Thank You


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rabbitone said:


> twostep, Thank You


Please get back to us once you have specific questions.


----------

